# 1938 Roadmaster & Shur-Spin B-25 Mitchell



## larock65 (May 11, 2015)

Finally got this original finish 1938 Roadmaster together after a few hiccups. I also was fortunate enough to be the test pilot for one of Joe's new Shur-Spin fender ornaments! 
This little Shur-Spin B-25 Mitchell has tiny propellers that spin like crazy!












​


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 11, 2015)

Killer!! You have the prototype that looks great!!


----------



## slick (May 11, 2015)

Joe, If you have any B25's done by Yosemite....id love to have the first one up here in northern California. 

Larock, you bringing that beauty to Yosemite? I'll be on my black and white 38 Roadmaster also. Mine is Speedking badged and has Speedking decals on the tank.


----------



## DonChristie (May 11, 2015)

Friggen Joe! Those look cool! This being a prototype and all Slick, you might think twice about flying her in the higher elevations! Lol


----------



## larock65 (May 11, 2015)

slick said:


> Joe, If you have any B25's done by Yosemite....id love to have the first one up here in northern California.
> 
> Larock, you bringing that beauty to Yosemite? I'll be on my black and white 38 Roadmaster also. Mine is Speedking badged and has Speedking decals on the tank.




I'm going to be in Palm Springs. I am hoping for next year!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 11, 2015)

Sweet Bike William. I heard about the hiccups, I hope you got it all ironed out.

BTW Joe, that B25 looks killer! I want one...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 11, 2015)

I wish I could go to Yosemite. My daughter is turning 18 and Lets just say she wont be going to Yosemite. Shes 18 going on 30. Lol!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 11, 2015)

Great airplane model. We just had a B25 fly over this past weekend as part of the airshow here in the D.C. area.


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2015)

I can't believe Joe can get those little things going like that

[video=youtube;RT1C6qigfZQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT1C6qigfZQ[/video]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 12, 2015)

Hey thanks Chris!! For posting the video!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 12, 2015)

I second wanting one. Let me know when available.


----------



## pkleppert (May 13, 2015)

My father was a top turret gunner on a B-25 in the Pacific Theater. This model has the turret behind the wings which makes it the B-25D model. My Dad would crawl over the bomb bay to get to the front of the plane were his Captain would let him be co-pilot on the mission return flights. Later they moved the turret of the B-25J model to the front behind the cockpit.
Really looks great and yes I'd love one as a keepsake of the B-25D model


----------



## poolboy1 (May 13, 2015)

Very nice bike Willy!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 13, 2015)

M







pkleppert said:


> My father was a top turret gunner on a B-25 in the Pacific Theater. This model has the turret behind the wings which makes it the B-25D model. My Dad would crawl over the bomb bay to get to the front of the plane were his Captain would let him be co-pilot on the mission return flights. Later they moved the turret of the B-25J model to the front behind the cockpit.
> Really looks great and yes I'd love one as a keepsake of the B-25D model




Thats great!! We thank your father for fighting for our USA. I see you are a fan of the B-25 D. This was one of the first medium bombers to take off of an aircraft carrier for the Doolittle mission. I have always enjoyed seeing these fly around my neighborhood. I live right next to two airports and there is always eye candy when I look up in the sky on a Saturday.


----------



## Greg M (May 13, 2015)

Yeah Joe, if/when you add those to the Buffardico inventory list, let us know.


----------



## larock65 (May 14, 2015)

poolboy1 said:


> Very nice bike Willy!!!!




Thanks Ethan! 
This bike is amazingly solid.


----------

